# To all of those conformationally Challanged horse owners out there...



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

over-the knee isnt that bad xenaphon said: Over the knee is way better then behind the knee, because if the knee is behind it gets a lot more pressure then a over knee.  i think bear is cute!! i like him


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Let me see if I can find a decent pic of Blue...He's not 'horrible', but certainly not 'perfect'; he looks slightly like a couple of horses put together...

Okay, not the greatest pic, but his front and rear ends are unequal...smaller rear, heavy front...he has a really heavy, long face for a QH...makes him look cute, but homely at the same time! 


Long already starting to slope, front pasterns


Cowhocks...


----------



## JavaLover (Nov 7, 2009)

I wouldn't say that Java has a really bad conformation, but his back legs are a little weird. :?


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy (Aug 17, 2009)

That makes two of us, eventerwannabe. Fist-bump. 

At least our horses are cute =P


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

Cody toes in on his left front, otherwise, I think he's darn perfect! 


















Our paint, Tahoe is forward at the knees a little but I don't keep any pictures of that!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Haha, I looked at a pic of cody the other day and wondered that. I recognize the rotated cannon. Dobe has that too, on both front legs.

Hm, lets see. Long-ish back, post legged, mule footed on the back, steep shoulder, square butt, pigeon toed, short upright pasterns, thick necked......



























But here is one that is even better. Short, thick neck, short back, short legs, straight shoulder, funny looking butt, big ugly head with pig eyes and a moose nose, big ears, big feet, big bones, camps out, toes out front and hind.
(he's in middle. also shows Dobe's pigeon toes really well)


















This is his most unflattering pic.









And Denny isn't awful but he would be a lot better looking and nicer to ride if he weren't so angular. Steep shoulder and croup, post legged, short back, short pasterns, high head set.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

TA DAH! My silly sona


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

She needs her toes trimmed BIGTIME!^^^


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

my horse does? all the people I know say that she has pritty feet.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Not to be rude to any one else but I just looked at the posts above and sona has beter feet than some of the horses above. and this thred is not for conformation but to show off our conformationaly chalenged horses. Sona is not sore or lame and is purfictly happy she doesnt need "purfect feet to your standerd to live a normal life.


----------



## Erin_And_Jasper (Jul 5, 2008)

jasper i think has a hunters bump (i dont really know what it is)


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

I think sona's feet look fine (Imo).
Hmm, I have to go find pics of my old mare. She was not the greatest put together.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

Didn't mean to be rude, my bad. I was tired when I looked at them the first time, they don't really look that bad, I think it was the boots that made em look funny...

Sorry if I offended.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I have a photo of Shiloh that makes her look so odd. I would never put it up for a conformation critique. It makes her look like she has no butt. Its just the way she is standing though.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Honeysuga said:


> Didn't mean to be rude, my bad. I was tired when I looked at them the first time, they don't really look that bad, I think it was the boots that made em look funny...
> 
> Sorry if I offended.


its ok it just kinda shocked me. I was just like "AHHHHH I works so long on them silly feet!" shes halter bred they have very small feet compared to there bodys. so I can see wherer they would look funny.


----------



## myhorsesonador (Jun 21, 2009)

Vidaloco said:


> I have a photo of Shiloh that makes her look so odd. I would never put it up for a conformation critique. It makes her look like she has no butt. Its just the way she is standing though.


 
lol I have a few pics of sona thats like that. my mom took it when I was in the tack room.  dont yah just love how ocward they can stand


----------



## Fowl Play (Sep 22, 2009)

Honeysuga said:


> Didn't mean to be rude, my bad. I was tired when I looked at them the first time, they don't really look that bad, I think it was the boots that made em look funny...
> 
> Sorry if I offended.


I think it's the placement of the boots. It just makes them look different.


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

:0 I'm gonna beat you all! haha 
I dare you to try and find more conformational faults than I have in Scratch, my grandparents gelding...






































Roman Nosed, STEEP shoulder, I don't even know if he has pasterns , high withers although he also lacks back muscles too which makes it look worse, narrow chest, narrow base and his toes are a little bit out, Long back, steep croup, short hip, post legged, bow legged, has loads of hoof problems (thin walled, club footed and even contracted heels) and last but not least, he is down hill.

Needless to say, he is not sound and will never be ridden...


----------



## BarneyBabby (Nov 18, 2008)

AH! NO! I will knock anyones face to the ground of they say roman noses are a conformation fault! Nothing wrong with them at all!!!


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

haha okay, well at least on a quarter horse they are an undesirable trait. Is that a better way to put it?


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Yeah, they are undesirable but some horses pull them off better than others. I have seen some QH where they are gorgeous and others that it makes them look deformed. LOL.

Is Scratch, by chance, halter bred? Those are some pretty halter horsey type faults.


----------



## eventerdrew (Mar 13, 2009)

alright, here is my conformational nightmare aka Ginisee aka the love of my life  She's a great girl and she was a great eventer in her day. How she's 18, happy, and fat. She's an OTTB for the record


----------



## AQHA13 (Apr 19, 2017)

"Is Scratch, by chance, halter bred? Those are some pretty halter horsey type faults."

I don't think so. But, all I really know of his past is that he was bred in montana and broke as an early 2 year old, "cowboy style", and then sold to my grandparents friend... and eventually given to my grandparents.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Okay, I was just wondering . Those really short, very upright pasterns are pretty much an indicator of halter breeding along with the other leg issues. Even if he is unrideable, he still looks like a sweetie.


----------

